
“Memories” – 256 byte MSDOS intro [video] - ckastner
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Imquk_3oFf4
======
sp332
If you load up the twitch stream from
[https://www.twitch.tv/videos/589179638?t=7h02m40s](https://www.twitch.tv/videos/589179638?t=7h02m40s)
you can watch the live reaction in the chat. And listen the moderators right
after.

------
ckastner
Extensive write-up, including the history of the many individual visual
effects, and the MIDI melody:

[http://www.sizecoding.org/wiki/Memories](http://www.sizecoding.org/wiki/Memories)

